# Tri colored bay pinto = Bay Pinto



## Seashells (Feb 13, 2011)

Locally, I advertised a tricolored bay pinto mini mare for a friend, and the horse sold quickly. Now, this isn't world changing, and really must seem silly...

 

...but someone emailed to inform me technically it's called bay pinto and can only be called bay pinto. 

 

So I said any pinto horse with three colors...is tricolored pinto, in this case, the horse was bay, black with white spots... and can be called tricolored bay pinto (I backed up with dictionary info.) 

 

She replied, in her mind it's only bay pinto, and the dictionary is made by humans, which make mistakes.

 

I just left it alone. 

 

However, today I thought to share this little conversation in hopes of getting your feedback on the matter.


----------



## Eohippus (Feb 13, 2011)

I think the term "tricolored pinto" is a little silly because we all know it just means a bay pinto. "Tricolored" just makes it seem fancier imo. The terms are interchangeable though because its true; a bay pinto has _three_ colors: brown, black, and white! People can be so silly sometimes in what they choose to correct people for!


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, for all extensive purposes, a tri colored pinto is a bay pinto, but I guess that a buckskin pinto could also be called a tri colored pinto. In the miniature horse world, it is referred to as a bay pinto, or if they have the gene, a bay overo pinto. I think the tri colored horse term comes from certain big horse backgrounds. People typically don't call pinto minis paints either, another full size horse term. It is just terms that carry over from other backgrounds. Some can read ads on the sales board and realize someone came from a certain full size horse background based on the terms they use (or just don't know otherwise).

Someone can call it whatever they choose, I still don't think I would ever have the nerve to email someone and tell them they were using the wrong term in their sales ad, LOL.


----------



## Genie (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a mare that I call a tri coloured pinto. She is bay and white with black legs, ear tips, and black mane and tail. I have also had people tell me that I can't ask a different price for male and female puppies. I didn't know there was a "rule"








I think some people have too much time on their hands


----------



## Eohippus (Feb 13, 2011)

Genie said:


> I have a mare that I call a tri coloured pinto. She is bay and white with black legs, ear tips, and black mane and tail. I have also had people tell me that I can't ask a different price for male and female puppies. I didn't know there was a "rule"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're kidding, right?!! Did they tell you what price you _should_ be asking for your puppies? How funny people are!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 13, 2011)

Carolyn R said:


> People typically don't call pinto minis paints either, another full size horse term. I still don't think I would ever have the nerve to email someone and tell them they were using the wrong term in their sales ad, LOL.


A '_paint_' is actually a particular type of horse, a 1/4horse with colour. It is one of those small things that drives me crazy (my husband still does it too



) ... just because a horse has pinto markings does not mean it is a paint, to be one would require that the sire and dam could be traced back to 1/4 horses. In fact, to the best of my knowledge, the Paint horse registry was started because AQHA was trying to eliminate the pinto colours from the breed and would refuse to register anything with too much white regardless of the fact that both parents held AQHA papers.

Now that I've gone off on a tangent I will say I would never e-mail to correct someone either. Unless of course it was a family member lol, in which case they'd tell me to get bent anyway


----------



## supaspot (Feb 13, 2011)

_I would aways use the term bay pinto myself , as Carolyn said tri-colour could also mean buckskin pinto , I certainly wouldnt email someone to point it out though , there are some sad people around _


----------



## Sandee (Feb 13, 2011)

A bay is brown with black mane and tail. You don't refer to a bay as bi-colored. I've always been told that a "true" tri colored horse doesn't exsist. If it did it would have to have black, brown, and white (or any other three colors i guess) on the BODY not counting mane and tail hair.

So does a bay with ermine marks on her feet make her a tri- color? My mare wants to know.


----------



## Songcatcher (Feb 13, 2011)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> A '_paint_' is actually a particular type of horse, a 1/4horse with colour. It is one of those small things that drives me crazy (my husband still does it too
> 
> 
> 
> ) ... just because a horse has pinto markings does not mean it is a paint, to be one would require that the sire and dam could be traced back to 1/4 horses. In fact, to the best of my knowledge, the Paint horse registry was started because AQHA was trying to eliminate the pinto colours from the breed and would refuse to register anything with too much white regardless of the fact that both parents held AQHA papers.


While I fully understand the Paint Horse Registry, there were horses refered to as Paints LONG before that registry was started. Ever watch any old westerns and see the Indian's Paint ponies?


----------



## ForeverFarma (Feb 13, 2011)

Sandee said:


> A bay is brown with black mane and tail. You don't refer to a bay as bi-colored. I've always been told that a "true" tri colored horse doesn't exsist. If it did it would have to have black, brown, and white (or any other three colors i guess) on the BODY not counting mane and tail hair.
> 
> So does a bay with ermine marks on her feet make her a tri- color? My mare wants to know.


Bays and buckskins have black legs as well...

I would consider my boy here to be "tri-colored"






And while her black legs are kind of faded here, my bay pinto mare...


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 14, 2011)

I do understand the use of Tri- Coloured but it is incorrect.

A Bay Pinto is exactly that, whilst a Buckskin Pinto, which also has three colours on it's pattern, is also a Buckskin Pinto, not a Tri- Colour.

We already have enough confusion with the American additive of the word "overo", we really do not need any more!

Tri-Colour is a description and, in an advertisement, it is an unnecessary one.


----------



## kaykay (Feb 14, 2011)

The correct term is bay pinto. I mean really people can advertise any way they want but to knowledgeable horse people it is a turn off as it makes it seems as if the owner is not knowledgeable about their own horses.

"Paint" is a breed. Miniature horses are pinto





Kay


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 14, 2011)

"Real" horseman don't use "tri-colored". They are bay pinto, buckskin pinto, etc. IMHO, it makes the user look like a total novice... or worse.


----------



## Seashells (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, I understand it's a personal choice for words. There are crazy pinto markings out there including pintos with two colors...so nothing wrong in using tri colored to describe a three colored pinto (as dictionary speaks of). 

 

Certainly, I'm not novice...have owned horses since 1978, many breeds, disciplines...been there, done that. However, I'll never call myself an horse expert. Horse knowledge is endless!

 

"Real" horseman don't use tri colored made me smile. That's like saying "real" men don't wear pink. I don't know, it's all silly. I like to use the description tri colored and don't see the harm in it. In this case, the horse is a tri colored bay pinto...and sold right away to a wonderful home.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 14, 2011)

I think you are missing the point a bit.

Yes, it may seem petty, just as the distinction between Paint and pinto may seem petty etc, but looking at things that way you may describe anything that you do not agree with as petty!

The fact is they are _not_ Tri-coloured, in the same way a dog is Tri-coloured, for example, Bay _has_ to have a black mane and tail, as does Buckskin, it comes with the territory, as it were. So Bay and White is brown body, black mane and tail (as a given) and white markings, _not_three different colours, but a colour package (bay/buckskin) + white.

There is a difference.

And no, I do not think that serious horse people do use the term, it is very much a descriptive, lay persons, term.


----------



## Seashells (Feb 14, 2011)

rabbitsfizz said:


> I think you are missing the point a bit.
> 
> Yes, it may seem petty, just as the distinction between Paint and pinto may seem petty etc, but looking at things that way you may describe anything that you do not agree with as petty!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but a three colored horse can be described as tri colored. Nothing petty about it. Paint is a breed, and pinto is color. I could say tri colored paint if it had three colors on his body or "bay paint".

Tricoloured (horse)From Wikipedia, the free encyclopediaJump to: navigation, search

A tri-coloured horseTri-coloured (archaic: oddbald) refers to a horse with three different coat colours in a pinto spotting pattern of large white and dark patches, usually bay (a reddish colour with a black mane and tail) and white.


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 14, 2011)

rabbitsfizz said:


> The fact is they are _not_ Tri-coloured, in the same way a dog is Tri-coloured,


I have to chuckle as I have been thinking this exact thing. We have one toy aussie and have picked another that will be coming home in April. Aussies come in a rainbow of colors, of those being a black tri or a red tri, I think I would deffinately chuckle if I came across a breeder that referred to them as bay pinto aussies, LOL.


----------



## Candi (Feb 14, 2011)

kaykay said:


> The correct term is bay pinto. I mean really people can advertise any way they want but to knowledgeable horse people it is a turn off as it makes it seems as if the owner is not knowledgeable about their own horses.
> 
> "Paint" is a breed. Miniature horses are pinto
> 
> ...


100% agreed! Is is a total turnoff to me as an owner, breeder, exhibitor and judge to see someone 'ignorant' of their breed and it's terminology. I'd buy from them - but I'd expect a heckuva deal.

As an APHA owner - and PtHA owner - there are vast differences. Paint's a breed now - and anything can be colored pinto...


----------



## Candi (Feb 14, 2011)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> "Real" horseman don't use "tri-colored". They are bay pinto, buckskin pinto, etc. IMHO, it makes the user look like a total novice... or worse.






Ironically we were just discussing this at a breed and judges meeting recently. Things that "real" horsemen do NOT say:

Confirmation

Tri-Colored

intermixing Paint and Pinto

calling something a stud colt

List goes on and on... but like what clothing you wear - REALLY does reflect negatively on what folks think of you...


----------



## Candi (Feb 14, 2011)

Seashells said:


> I'm sorry, but a three colored horse can be described as tri colored. Nothing petty about it. Paint is a breed, and pinto is color. I could say tri colored paint if it had three colors on his body.
> 
> Tricoloured (horse)From Wikipedia, the free encyclopediaJump to: navigation, search
> 
> A tri-coloured horseTri-coloured (archaic: oddbald) refers to a horse with three different coat colours in a pinto spotting pattern of large white and dark patches, usually bay (a reddish colour with a black mane and tail) and white.


Not sure quoting a site where ANYONE can enter a word/phrase and definition will help your cause here. You search on the words and defs on there- hilarious!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 14, 2011)

Candi said:


> Ironically we were just discussing this at a breed and judges meeting recently. Things that "real" horsemen do NOT say:
> 
> Confirmation
> 
> ...



Exactly. Perhaps, instead of "real", I should have said "professional" or "serious". I try to keep what *I* say professional and businesslike in my horse dealings. Odd/bad words and phrases make me cringe... like the above "stud colt", "filly colt", etc. You really DO need to watch what you say/how you say it, as it reflects- good or bad- on how OTHERS perceive you.


----------



## Seashells (Feb 14, 2011)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> Exactly. Perhaps, instead of "real", I should have said "professional" or "serious". I try to keep what *I* say professional and businesslike in my horse dealings. Odd/bad words and phrases make me cringe... like the above "stud colt", "filly colt", etc. You really DO need to watch what you say/how you say it, as it reflects- good or bad- on how OTHERS perceive you.


I understand advertising in a professional matter is important, especially for those in the industry. One who is serious in the horse business respect terms generally accepted by registies and the like. To be sure, when I register a bay pinto horse, I don't put "tri colored" in the color description. So I totally get the fuss. Many are serious minded, and seem touchy on the matter. All in all, I understand "tri colored" is an option to describe a pinto horse with three colors on his body..., and a term not used, recognized by many who are in the horse industry. Doesn't mean they are better horseman, just more serious and detail oriented about it. Personally, I like the term "tri colored"...I love paints and pintos, and the word gets my attention. I don't feel snobby about using it. In closing,I'm really glad I decided to shared my original conversation. Now, I realize...horsey terms are a serious matter for many. I super appreciate everyone writing about it. Take care


----------



## Candi (Feb 14, 2011)

Seashells said:


> I understand advertising in a professional matter is important, especially for those in the industry. One who is serious in the horse business respect terms generally accepted by registies and the like. To be sure, when I register a bay pinto horse, I don't put "tri colored" in the color description. So I totally get the fuss. Many are serious minded, and seem touchy on the matter. All in all, I understand "tri colored" is an option to describe a pinto horse with three colors on his body..., and a term not used, recognized by many who are in the horse industry. Doesn't mean they are better horseman, just more serious and detail oriented about it. Personally, I like the term "tri colored"...I love paints and pintos, and the word gets my attention. I don't feel snobby about using it. In closing,I'm really glad I decided to shared my original conversation. Now, I realize...horsey terms are a serious matter for many. I super appreciate everyone writing about it. Take care


Great way to look at it



Gives some food-for-thought for folks when writing ads, etc whom they wish to attract...


----------



## Seashells (Feb 14, 2011)

Candi said:


> Great way to look at it
> 
> 
> 
> Gives some food-for-thought for folks when writing ads, etc whom they wish to attract...


Thanks Candi. By the way, I like your name, "CW Colored"


----------



## Candi (Feb 14, 2011)

Seashells said:


> Thanks Candi. By the way, I like your name, "CW Colored"


Right back atcha!



It's hubby and I's first initials and then we *mainly* show "color breeds" - and focus on performance





Took me a while to get our logo "just right" but LOVE it now!


----------



## Ashley (Feb 14, 2011)

Seashells said:


> I'm sorry, but a three colored horse can be described as tri colored. Nothing petty about it. Paint is a breed, and pinto is color. I could say tri colored paint if it had three colors on his body or "bay paint".
> 
> Tricoloured (horse)From Wikipedia, the free encyclopediaJump to: navigation, search
> 
> A tri-coloured horseTri-coloured (archaic: oddbald) refers to a horse with three different coat colours in a pinto spotting pattern of large white and dark patches, usually bay (a reddish colour with a black mane and tail) and white.



If you ask any college teacher you will find that wikipedia is not a source to be used, in fact if it is used a person will lose points. That said, I too walk away from ads that seemed to be wrote by the uneducated. If you must use tri color, then leave the bay out. Just list it as a tri color pinto.


----------



## Seashells (Feb 14, 2011)

Ashley said:


> If you ask any college teacher you will find that wikipedia is not a source to be used, in fact if it is used a person will lose points. That said, I too walk away from ads that seemed to be wrote by the uneducated. If you must use tri color, then leave the bay out. Just list it as a tri color pinto.


That's interesting...My college professors never shared that about wikipedia. Perhaps now they want one to look harder for research purposes, thus the lose of points for wikipedia??? Well anyway, I popped on there just as a quick source. There must be something said about the term, as I was able to find a classification for tri colored horses for sale on equine now. Crazy world. Something for everyone 



http://www.equinenow.com/tricolor.htm


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 14, 2011)

_*My*_ pet peeve is people using the phrase "Albino horses" when really the horse is Perlino or Cremello. I don't know why, but gosh does it bug me.


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 14, 2011)

Seashells said:


> That's interesting...My college professors never shared that about wikipedia. Perhaps now they want one to look harder for research purposes, thus the lose of points for wikipedia??? Well anyway, I popped on there just as a quick source. There must be something said about the term, as I was able to find a classification for tri colored horses for sale on equine now. Crazy world. Something for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.equinenow.com/tricolor.htm


Just for reference, we are restricted from using Wikipedia at my college and old high school.


----------



## Seashells (Feb 14, 2011)

midnight star stables said:


> Just for reference, we are restricted from using Wikipedia at my college and old high school.


Yikes, times really are changing....I understand many schools are using online books instead of regular text books!


----------



## ohmt (Feb 14, 2011)

ANYONE can put information on wikipedia which is why is not allowed to be used as a credible source. You don't know where the information is coming from let alone if it's even remotely correct.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 15, 2011)

Seashells said:


> Yikes, times really are changing....I understand many schools are using online books instead of regular text books!


On line books, but not wikipedia, where you could actually post the information yourself to back up what you are saying!

I'm in the group that sees a term such as 'tri-color' being used to describe a bay pinto as silly--an ad that uses this term definitely, for me, loses credibility. I presume the seller figures it sounds more exotic than 'bay pinto' and that's why they use the term. Bay is simply bay, it's not 'two colors' so adding white to it doesn't make it tri-color.

Tri-color works for collies and even calico cats, but pinto horses? not so much.

Sorry, you did ask, so we're just answering the question.


----------



## minifreishorsefarm (Feb 15, 2011)

The times that I hate when people say tri-colored is when they try to say that it is a 'rare' color, something special and ask more money for the rare horse. I was told in the past that in order for it to be tri-colored it had to have the 3 colors on the body, that the mane and tail did not count or below the knees. I always say bay pinto for my horses and if I get a dun or buckskin I will call them dun pinto or buckskin pinto. Not tri-colored pinto.

Marsha


----------



## Blackwater Farm (Feb 16, 2011)

Well if we all want a really good chuckle I once saw a sales ad for a "tri-colored" pinto mini "stud colt" for sale. He was black and white with blue eyes...I guess the blue eyes were what they considered the third color!!!!!!!!



This horse also had a negative "cogens".


----------

